# Guess Who's Coming To The USA!!!



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Well folks, I know he won't toot his own horn about it so I will do it for him. Warren Smith has once again put his wallet where his heart is and has managed to secure yet another direct Ludo Claessens in the PIPA Complete Ludo Sale they are having. 

Looks like Warren will continue to have one of the most extensive family of Ludos here in the states. Start lining up now to reserve what are sure to be champions off this beautiful bird.

Congratulations Warren!!
(If you want to test some of the offspring, you know where I live!!)

Dan

View attachment 12153


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

But it's not Red......... LOL
Good for Warren. I hope it does his pocketbook justice..........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations Warren!! 

Well....I sure had a feeling you were going to participate in this event/auction.

I certainly appreciate your taste in birds. What a lovely bird.

Thank you for sharing, Dan.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

learning said:


> Well folks, I know he won't toot his own horn about it so I will do it for him. Warren Smith has once again put his wallet where his heart is and has managed to secure yet another direct Ludo Claessens in the PIPA Complete Ludo Sale they are having.
> 
> Looks like Warren will continue to have one of the most extensive family of Ludos here in the states. Start lining up now to reserve what are sure to be champions off this beautiful bird.
> 
> ...



Oh...Dan...you shouldn't have......

You know I just hate self promotion !.......

But am I tickled pink...and excited as all heck ? Just because I now own another full sister to a *National Ace *?

*You Betcha !! *


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats!  It's a pretty bird, good luck with it!
(-cough- maybe Dan could share some of those test birds -cough-  haha)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Warren, I'm really happy for you. Beautiful bird.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS, WARREN!!*

*Especially *since I am particularly partial to that color!

We are wishing you both ALL OUR BEST!!

Shi and MR. SQUEAKS


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Mr. Smith, If you need to get rid of any of those "chickens" you have my address 
Ken


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

My guess is you need your wife's picks to come in, LOL. 

I sorry for your friend Ludo, one should leave their life's work on their own terms, but he knows one sale went to a true friend and fellow lover of the sport, I'm sure he finds comfort in that knowledge. 

Your wallet may be lighter but your heart is true. My hope is for breed Smith be the a name tomorrow like Ludo is today.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations, Warren; I may know slim to none about champion lines but even I can understand that's a winning (not to mention gorgeous) pigeon right there. And Tony, that was very eloquently worded.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

learning said:


> Well folks, I know he won't toot his own horn about it so I will do it for him. Warren Smith has once again put his wallet where his heart is and has managed to secure yet another direct Ludo Claessens in the PIPA Complete Ludo Sale they are having.
> 
> Looks like Warren will continue to have one of the most extensive family of Ludos here in the states. Start lining up now to reserve what are sure to be champions off this beautiful bird.
> 
> ...


Dan and all my friends at PT,

I keep looking at her, and I can't believe she is now mine. Right now, she appears to be the most beautiful racer of all time !  I can just imagine in a month or so when she gets out of quarantine, that I will be getting up in the middle of the night and checking on her, just like I did with my other birds from Ludo.

Right now, I am floating on air...I could die tonight, but I would die a very happy man. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think that I would own birds such as this. And yes, it would be very helpful if my wife's "picks" turn out to be the right ones !  I might also sell tickets so people can look at (but not touch) her !!

Life is sweet....or else I am already dead and in heaven right now !!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Warren, congratulations. Best of luck.

You sound so very, very happy!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations, Warren! May your new feathered wonder be all that you are hoping! Absolutely gorgeous bird!

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG! That bird looks like a champion bird! Congrats Warren! I see that you have an eye for a champion bird (and a pocket, too)!


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

nice...... i did saw your name some of the birds bids and hoping you would win some but you did, congrats.... thats one heek of a bird..... now you must put an input on how this bird feels in the hand......


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Warren I've herd about you befor i joined this site, you are one of the good guys. You desirve a bird like this, hope it makes your dreams come true. Nice bird... congrats
Dave


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Mr.smith

Good pick up may this bird breed u a loft full of studs


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*CONGRATS A MILLION !!!.....*Hope you didn`t spend a Million,but the bird looks like she is worth a Million.....Hope you fly the youngsters west into West Virginia....I`m going to put up a great big huge net to catch one flying by my loft...hahahahahaha!!!!!.......Alamo


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations. Hope all goes well with the transport to you.

I have studied the Ludo's quite a bit and see that you got an excellent breeder for what I believe is a great price.

Fantastic bird.


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow congratulation Mr. Smith... wonder how much would it cost to get babies from this bird.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bluecheckard said:


> Wow congratulation Mr. Smith... wonder how much would it cost to get babies from this bird.


I don't think it's how MUCH it would cost, but how OLD you would be by the time Warren got to your name on his list..............LOL


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> I don't think it's how MUCH it would cost, but how OLD you would be by the time Warren got to your name on his list..............LOL


I, for one, would be willing to wait! 

Hint, Hint!!

Dan


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Big T said:


> My guess is you need your wife's picks to come in, LOL.
> 
> I sorry for your friend Ludo, one should leave their life's work on their own terms, but he knows one sale went to a true friend and fellow lover of the sport, I'm sure he finds comfort in that knowledge.
> 
> ...


Guess what, Tony...HE IS WELL ON HIS WAY, FOR SURE!!

His fame is spreading allllll over!!

Again, Warren, I certainly can understand how excited you are! 

We will ALL look forward to future updates on this lovely hen! I repeat...SUCH A BEAUTY!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Squeaks


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Good for you Warren, i know you can get the best out of that bird. There goes the new Water heater! LOL! Just kidding! Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> Warren I've herd about you befor i joined this site, you are one of the good guys. You desirve a bird like this, hope it makes your dreams come true. Nice bird... congrats
> Dave


Ditto........


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> I don't think it's how MUCH it would cost, but how OLD you would be by the time Warren got to your name on his list..............LOL


 Let me ask you guys a question....if you had this bird in your loft, would your first thought be about selling any of the offspring ? Or would it be to use this genetic treasure to catapult your colony to even higher new levels ?

I already own some very impressive hens....as you may all have picked up on my posts over the years, I have always suspected that the sons inherit many of the racing characteristics from their Mothers. You can never achieve greatness in this sport, without some pretty fantastic hens. And while my very wealthy competitors have been content to spend tens of thousands of Euro's on the famous brothers, I have been willing to pick up the less noticed sisters. I don't like to work against myself, by helping my competition too much, but for our loyal readers here, if you have been paying attention, I have just let slip a real gift to you all. 

Now, for my real competitors, who spend a bloody fortune on not only Ace racing cocks, but on slick magazine ads as well. You guys are the experts, so just keep doing what you are doing. Just make sure you send those double teams to compete with me, because I need a nice big fat pot of capital prize money to win from birds that even my wife can pick to be winners !!!  

I want to thank all who have posted, as I suspect that my real friends are on this site, and not in the racing world. Those who I compete with, have been very quiet, as they are not really happy for me. In some ways, this can be a very lonely sport, because I was much more "popular" as a loser, then I was when I was winning. Those who have posted your congradulations, are the real sportsmen. Thank you for sharing this moment with me, with real geniune happyness and encouragement.

Moments like this, do not occur very often for most people. From my perspective, I am now standing on the mountain top, and I am trying to savour every moment, because the odds are, I will never see it again. Thank you all, for sharing this joyful moment with me, you are all #1 in my book.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Warren, If I had a bird like this in my loft I would first send all the offspring to Ken in McHenry  All kidding aside, I would probably keep the first 4 rounds off of her and pick the best out of them for myself based on the obvious caracteristics we look for. Then I would sell Yb's to recoup some of the funds I spent. I probably would not sell any in my area though as I would not want to fly against my own birds. 
Ps. I would foster out all the eggs!!!
Ken


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

whitesnmore said:


> Warren, If I had a bird like this in my loft I would first send all the offspring to Ken in McHenry  All kidding aside, I would probably keep the first 4 rounds off of her and pick the best out of them for myself based on the obvious caracteristics we look for. Then I would sell Yb's to recoup some of the funds I spent. I probably would not sell any in my area though as I would not want to fly against my own birds.
> Ps. I would foster out all the eggs!!!
> Ken


I agree with Ken. It is a known fact that eggs do better in warmer climates so I would take all the eggs and send them down to someone you might know in the South and let him foster them for you! 

Sounds like good logic to me!

Dan


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi WARREN,I have always liked good hens and looks like you have picked up a realy nice bird. May she breed you a line of winners and I feel that she will. *GEORGE


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Warren,

You now have a dream hen to treasure, congratulations! Sounds like from your original post you've already found out the secrets! Good luck breeding and let me know how she does as a breeder, she's a beaut!! After you have 20 or 30 decendents then you get to have the fun of keeping Ludo's work going and I think you know how. Take care.

Ralph


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome Bird for an awesome dude! Congrats Warren!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Warren, from your breeding idea, I think you are alot like your mother? LOL
Best wishes and my all her eggs hatch into beautiful, fast, very fast birds.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Big T said:


> Warren, from your breeding idea, I think you are alot like your mother? LOL
> Best wishes and my all her eggs hatch into beautiful, fast, very fast birds.



Hey....now that you mention it...I have been told that is where my good looks come from ! 

Take a good look at this little hottie from about 1951, and then me about 1963, and you tell me !


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I guess no one thought that was funny nor interesting. 

And I was all prepared to go OT and into a rant, about "female" and "male" strains, but that might be better left to another thread....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Warren,

I think your mother is just stunning, and is that your pic on the right??? You do look like your mom...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Trees Gray said:


> Warren,
> 
> I think your mother is just stunning, and is that your pic on the right??? You do look like your mom...


 Just a bit OT, but like a fine wine...some things only get better with age...


The 1st photo about 1973 and then the other picture about 1977 with my Dam and Grand Sire on the Dam's side.....and unlike my Sire's baldness, I have a full head of silver hair just like my Grand Sire, who lived to a very ripe old age, having outlived his wife by about 20+ years.....and had many girlfriends up to the day he died.  So, never underestimate the gene contributions from the Dam !


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Warren, you were a good looking young man. 

*WHAT HAPPENED???? *


*I'm just kidding you know..........*


And you DO look like your Mom. She couldn't deny you even if she wanted to.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

In the 73' photo, where were you? Belgium? or Holland or something, I almost thought it was colonial Williamsburg at first, but then it looked more overseasish........you are ,were handsome as your mother.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

He put on his GQ pose haha.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

spirit wings said:


> In the 73' photo, where were you? Belgium? or Holland or something, I almost thought it was colonial Williamsburg at first, but then it looked more overseasish........you are ,were handsome as your mother.


Good observation...it was taken in Europe...in southern Germany, the exact place excapes my mind at the moment, but I was near the Alps, was on holiday.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

A little off topic, but not really. Could someone explain to me how one obtains a bird from Belgium. For instance, if I win a bidding on a PIPA auction and the bird is in Belgium, do I have to make the arrangements to have the bird go through quarantine? I would one do that? How much does it cost over and above the winning bid to get a bird here to the U.S., from Belgium? Do you have to know someone "over there" to get things done correctly so that your bird is finally delivered ikay to the U.S. buyer?

There are a couple of birds on PIPA right now that I would like to buy but I do not know how to go about making the arrangements to get them here. Any help please?


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

You can contact thomas or his brother or anyone on the pipa team, they can answer this for you they are really helpful. Or ask Mr.Smith! Hey Mr.Smith you can answer this right


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have sent an email to "thomas" on Pipa. No reply yet but I just sent it today.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Warren,
Yep, you got your looks from your Mom. Now I want to know where you got your interest in husbandry. In my case I don't know where I got my interest in animals.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, now I know good racing cocks come from their mother hens. I take it your brains came from that beautiful young lady also.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful pictures, Warren! Thank you for sharing! Are those white Muscovy ducks in the background of one of the pics?

Terry


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

[MN]eXist^_^ said:


> You can contact thomas or his brother or anyone on the pipa team, they can answer this for you they are really helpful. Or ask Mr.Smith! Hey Mr.Smith you can answer this right


Yep, first you win the bid.....

Then you wire Euro's to a bank in Belgium...

Then they will ship the bird to a guy like Don Hart.....

Don keep's them there for a month...

You pay Don for the trouble of the quarantine and shipping to you. $400 should cover the whole thing. 

All you need to do is write a few checks, it's pretty seemless. Don't sweat the small details, it was a bit scary for me the first time, but with PIPA and Don Hart, you working with experts.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> Wonderful pictures, Warren! Thank you for sharing! Are those white Muscovy ducks in the background of one of the pics?
> 
> Terry


 Actually as I recall, I was so preoccupied by the Fräulein taking my picture, I hadn't noticed any ducks or anything else.....


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Big T said:


> OK, now I know good racing cocks come from their mother hens. I take it your brains came from that beautiful young lady also.


Now did I say that......My Dad always told me, all the good stuff I inherited, came my Mom, any of those things like the Irish temper, came from him....


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Fraulein= beautiful young girl in German for those that dont know. Some things just dont change over time huh Warren. Havent heard anyone in the States, other than my family, use this term for quite some time. Got just a tad bit of German in you eh?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

whitesnmore said:


> Fraulein= beautiful young girl in German for those that dont know. Some things just dont change over time huh Warren. Havent heard anyone in the States, other than my family, use this term for quite some time. Got just a tad bit of German in you eh?




I am what you would call a cross. 

On my maternal side, good solid German Stock....known as the "Stouch" side of the pedigree, and on the paternal side of the pedigree, a bunch of Firey Irish...Smith's and Fitzgerald's (like the Kennedy clan)...

I got my passion for a certain adult beverage (on the rocks) and a temper which has gotten me into a wee bit of hot water on an occasion or two..... from that group...and a passion for Pa. Dutch cooking from me mom's side....

Which is why, I might now be a bit more heavey then the 1970's picture. 

Getting just a wee bit off topic here...not sure how I got from a pigeon pedigree to mine, but if I can find, and then gether up the courage to share, I might post a picture of me and my Mom at her 75th birthday bash in Jan 09. Then you can see what gravity, Dutch food, and 50+ years of hard living can do to the body !


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Warren, you were a good looking young man.
> 
> *WHAT HAPPENED???? *
> 
> ...



Well....I think you are correct, time has been kinder to my Mom then to me, but then she has a lot fewer vices then I have. Still, everyone could use a little chuckle.....

This first picture was taken in 1954, and the 2nd one in Jan 2009...now you tell me who Father Time has been kinder to ?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Shucks...I was trying to make room for these new photo's and I went and deleted what I thought were "Old" ones no longer needed. I ended up deleting every photo I have ever posted on PT going back to 2004 ?! 

Duh !!!......I didn't think it would remove them from the posts.....so sixty some pictures are like...uh....deleted.....


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Warren, I like the 2009 picture of you and your sister, but the picture you have at the bottom of your posts of you and your daughter is priceless.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, Warren, good lookin' is good lookin'...so there is more of you to HUG...

Livin' life is where it's AT!! WELL DONE!!

Personally, I think Irish and German is a fine combination (esp. since I come from some German stock)...

Love and Hugs

Shi 

Love the picture of you and Karen!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Big T said:


> Hey Warren, I like the 2009 picture of you and your sister, but the picture you have at the bottom of your posts of you and your daughter is priceless.



You are too funny !


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Big T said:


> Hey Warren, I like the 2009 picture of you and your sister, but the picture you have at the bottom of your posts of you and your daughter is priceless.



Oooooh, Boy, too funny!!!



Seriously, very nice pictures, Warren. Everyone looks very nice, including you. LOL

Your Mom is VERY youthful looking.

Linda


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

*storage?*



SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Shucks...I was trying to make room for these new photo's and I went and deleted what I thought were "Old" ones no longer needed. I ended up deleting every photo I have ever posted on PT going back to 2004 ?!
> 
> Duh !!!......I didn't think it would remove them from the posts.....so sixty some pictures are like...uh....deleted.....




Warren,

i suggests using external storage like http://photobucket.com or http://imageshack.com. create an account with them and you can start uploading your favorite pics. then if you want to share it to this forum you copy the link of the pics and paste it to your post with your comments on it. everytime somebody opens your post the picture appears with it just like attachment features of this forum. i believe you have more wide open storage with them compared to this forum.

let me know if you want further guidance on how to do it and i'll be happy to help you.



kalapati
San Diego
http://bluebarloft.from-ca.com:81/Jview.htm


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

kalapati said:


> Warren,
> 
> i suggests using external storage like http://photobucket.com or http://imageshack.com. create an account with them and you can start uploading your favorite pics. then if you want to share it to this forum you copy the link of the pics and paste it to your post with your comments on it. everytime somebody opens your post the picture appears with it just like attachment features of this forum. i believe you have more wide open storage with them compared to this forum.
> 
> ...


Well....at this point, I don't have the energy to go back over 2600 + posts since 2004 and figure out what photo to cut and paste and put into the post. I have shutter fly, and storage on my computer, I just never realised that deleting those old photo's to make room, would delete the picture on the site.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

great pictures Warren but I thought you were already in the USA lol born and bred 
p.s. forgot to add you and your mom sure do look like good people to me


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Zus Maxx to depart shortly !!*

OK,

Thanks to my buddy at the Pigeon Place, who is a grand master of web site design....my web site is now updated with Zus Maxx (translation: Sister of Maxx). She will be departing soon from the loving hands of the Mother Loft, and on her way to America ! 

http://smithfamilyloft.com/ZusMaxx.html



Boy, the more I look at her, the more Beautiful she looks !


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow! that bird has Royalty in it's back ground! Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> OK,
> 
> Thanks to my buddy at the Pigeon Place, who is a grand master of web site design....my web site is now updated with Zus Maxx (translation: Sister of Maxx). She will be departing soon from the loving hands of the Mother Loft, and on her way to America !
> 
> ...


Now Warren..........when WAS the last time you saw a professionally done photograph of a bird that WASN'T pretty??? Of COURSE she's gorgeous........she SUPPOSED to be..........






OF course, I'm just kidding with ya! She IS pretty.......but we want to see a "real" picture of her once she's in the USA.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Zus Maxx In - Zus Quinty Out...of the Logo*



Lovebirds said:


> Now Warren..........when WAS the last time you saw a professionally done photograph of a bird that WASN'T pretty??? Of COURSE she's gorgeous........she SUPPOSED to be..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...you may be right on, already have local race fans who want a peek at her...everyone is saying pretty much the same thing, no pigeon looks that damn good, it's the airbrush !  They can make a barn pigeon look good !

I will be happy if she is half as good looking as her picture. I do know, that in the previous auction, the bird I purchased, Zus Quinty, actually looks much better in real life then her "staged" auction picture. 

Of course, at the end of the day, I'm not breeding "Show Birds" here, so if they are pretty that is swell, but can they produce a National One Loft Champion ? Well...that is to be seen. 

Her picture, an airbrush production or not, is so impressive, I will be working her into my Logo, and retiring the picture of Zus Quinty from that job....


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> .......but we want to see a "real" picture of her once she's in the USA.


 I went looking for the photo from the 2007 Auction, and they must have gone with a new photographer. When I purchased the Zus Quinty I remember thinking that it was not a very flattering photo. Take a look at the "professional" one, and then look at the one I snapped in the loft with a cheap camera. In the previous auction, I don't think the photo did the bird justice, and even my photo I took in the loft does not do her justice. Maybe, they just finally got a good camera, and someone who knew how to take a picture ? I will let you guy's know, when I finally get my hands on the Zus Maxx.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds everywhere! Looks like Warren is fixing to have a new favorite at his loft. Don't let the other birds get jealous!


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

I do wonder how they get those pix'z to look that swell.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

[MN]eXist^_^ said:


> I do wonder how they get those pix'z to look that swell.


A lot of patience, I'd imagine. Most pigeons aren't exactly what you'd call camera hogs. Getting them in picture-perfect poses is not always easy!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I like your picture of Zus Quinty in her natural setting at home, she is quite a "honey".  I would love to see her and hold her too, I would speak Dutch to her so she can hear her "native" tongue once again. 

I do hope you will post pics of Zus Maxx, if you can, can't wait to see her in her new environment.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

By the way, I guess I should mention in case anyone has any criminal ideas. I have more then a few eyes and mechanical devices which will be helping to care for these girls 24/7. 

Properties are clearly posted. And my attorney is prepared to deal with any lawsuits from the estate's of the deceased, who foolishly attempted to enter these security zones with evil intentions. 

Professionally trained security dogs, like these are the least of your worries.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> By the way, I guess I should mention in case anyone has any criminal ideas. I have more then a few eyes and mechanical devices which will be helping to care for these girls 24/7.
> 
> Properties are clearly posted. And my attorney is prepared to deal with any lawsuits from the estate's of the deceased, who foolishly attempted to enter these security zones with evil intentions.
> 
> Professionally trained security dogs, like these are the least of your worries.


I see you have joined me in the four legged security club!! He's nice...but I still think mine are cuter!!


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

nice dog! Looks like that thing eats humans. Jk


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Can't wait to see Zus Maxx when she arrives either, Warren.

Wishing all the VERY BEST!!

What a lovely lady she is!!

Your 4 legged security guard is a fine canine! Bet a real "pussy cat" with you tho!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Warren,

I like your website. It has full of contents. In fact I think I read everything what you got there last night or previous nights.

There is one thing that bothers me though is that the menu bar on your website on my Firefox is difficult to read. It is too crunched up. Basically it is hard to read. I'll see if I can capture the image.

Here it is, but the picture is too small:









rod


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> By the way, I guess I should mention in case anyone has any criminal ideas. I have more then a few eyes and mechanical devices which will be helping to care for these girls 24/7. Properties are clearly posted. And my attorney is prepared to deal with any lawsuits from the estate's of the deceased, who foolishly attempted to enter these security zones with evil intentions. Professionally trained security dogs, like these are the least of your worries.


don't you worry warren, i believe most of us here or i think everybody here are pigeon lovers and would not attempt to locate your place and come down there to do harm or pijnap (new word for pigeon theft created by me) your precious girls.


kalapati
San Diego
http://bluebarloft.from-ca.com:81/Jview.htm


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Lol....nice Rott you got there Warren! I was chased by one when I was a kid. I don't know how I did it but I climb up a tree just in time to get away from the dog. I sat in that tree for an hour until the owner came out to find out why his dog was in the front yard barking at the tree!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

RodSD said:


> Warren,
> 
> I like your website. It has full of contents. In fact I think I read everything what you got there last night or previous nights.
> 
> ...


FireFox....Interesting. I'm not even sure how you were able to capture the image, it was supposed to be more difficult to do that. I will have my web site people check into the FireFox issue. Had not heard that before, although I operate on different systems. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Warren, I forgot to thank you for keeping that beast locked up when I visited. I only brought the one pair of pants that day


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Lol....nice Rott you got there Warren! I was chased by one when I was a kid. I don't know how I did it but I climb up a tree just in time to get away from the dog. I sat in that tree for an hour until the owner came out to find out why his dog was in the front yard barking at the tree!


There are actually two different dogs on my post. There is no way to accidentally get chased up a tree. If you get into "the compound" where the dog shown with the muzzle is, then you are up to no good, and a criminal. He is not a pet, but a highly trained security dog. He won't show any judgement between a 12 year old boy, or a 40 year old man, he is referred to as a "Man Stopper" or "Sentry". He will enjoy tearing you up, he does not like people. No one is really "safe" around him. You won't get a warning bark, he wants to catch you. 

The other dog I am petting, will protect property, but won't eat you or your kid by accident. Your kid could play with her at a picnic in the afternoon, but if you sneak back later that evening to "borrow" something, most likely, she will only break your arm and hold you at bay. Unlike the boy, she just as soon have you leave, and will even give you a warning bark to leave.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> ....Her picture, an airbrush production or not, is so impressive, I will be working her into my Logo, and retiring the picture of Zus Quinty from that job....


You might come across this art work in the near future on line, or in publications, unveiled here for the 1st public viewing. Val at the Pigeon Place is a real Pro !


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> You might come across this art work in the near future on line, or in publications, unveiled here for the 1st public viewing. Val at the Pigeon Place is a real Pro !


It looks great, Warren! Val did me a small favor years ago that I still appreciate and wear often. She is super good people!

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Warren,

I've used screen capture, then imported it to GIMP software, cropped it, then saved it in jpg format. I am too good for computers. LOL!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! Warren, I am impressed!

Then again, I don't know why and I'm really not surprised! QUALITY begets QUALITY and you have a real WINNER there!!

Congratulations and all the very best!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Full Sister to 1st National Ace - Zus Maxx*

Ladies and Gentlemen,

As I write this, the Zus Maxx is enjoying her first full new day at her new American Mother Loft !!

First, I would like to express my appreciation and heart felt thanks to Mr. Claessen, who has made this important contribution to our colony. And to Thomas at PIPA, and Mr. Don Hart who made all the arrangements necessary for Zus Maxx to arrive safely at her new home here at Smith Family Loft USA. 

The trip was not without incident. Unfortunately, the six weeks she spent in Canadian quarantine, left her in less then perfect health. Hopefully, with a few weeks of loving care and attention, she will soon be able to join her mate, another distinguished racer, direct from Ludo, the Bont 509.

There is no question about it, she is a very very beautiful bird, and built like a real exceptional athlete ! There were people who told me that the picture looked too perfect, that it must have been the work of an air brush or photo shopping....I can tell you now, with several key witnesses, she looks every bit as good in real life, and in the hand, as her picture suggests !

I am very grateful for the efforts of PIPA and Don Hart. She is now home and safe. And, once again, I am walking on air, as I keep going out to the loft to insure she is still there, and this has not all been just a dream. 

Thank you all, for allowing me to share this exciting moment in my pigeon career.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I am so glad that it appears she is going to recover. That is a huge investment in time, money, and not the least of which, emotion that you have put into acquiring this fine bird. I hope she brings you nothing but champions, even though they will probably fly with a heavy Dutch accent! 

Dan


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

She's a beauty, Warren. I'm glad she has arrived at her forever home and is feeling better. I hope you will keep us posted about her and her mate and how they do here in the U.S. I'm sure you've already made arrangements for them to go to ESL school (English as a second language)  (Sorry .. Dan started it! )

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

She's a beautiful bird, for sure  You better keep a good eye on her! With a hen like that, I'd be paranoid about something happening all the time 
Hope she gets over the shipping crud soon and likes her new mate  I'm sure they'll make some fine babies!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Zus Maxx is looking Perky !*

In typical Ludo fashion, she is responding to treatment and bouncing back very quickly. One of the traits I most admire about Ludo's birds, is they have a very strong constitution, and rarely get sick. If they do get sick, then they recover very quickly, I attribute this to their very hardy immune system. Brought about by generations of very severe selection, and a minimum use of antibiotics and medicines. 

Once I did a little checking to see what problems have occurred with others during the importation process, and I heard some real horror stories. Cases where an entire lot of 250 pigeons were destroyed, because a single bird had PMV anti-bodies in it's system. Could have been a carrier, or it could have been recently vaccinated. End result, all were destroyed..."Just in Case" , and that has happened on more then one occasion with the USDA. 

Compared to some of the other horror stories, this was a rather mild incident. I am just so happy to have this part of the process behind us. Most likely, Zus Maxx will be the very last bird imported by Smith Family Loft. With Ludo retiring, there are just too many darn good pigeons within the USA. With the type of racing we do, selecting from among One Loft Race Winners, seems like the best future alternative, to find exceptional genetic crossing material.


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I read all the posts on all the pages and for a simple (or not so simple) congratulations on the purchase of a bird there was a ton of info and experience shared throughout the thread. Congrats Mr. Smith and thanks to Mr. Smith and others for sharing thier knowledge along with thier congrats. I learned a bunch just from reading this thread. Again thanks and congrats Mr. Smith! Keystonepaul


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Zus Maxx Produces her 1st YB in USA !!*

Went out the other day, and a little yellow fuzzy head was peaking out at me ! Zus Maxx and Bont 509 are now proud parents !!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations!!!

Just came upon this thread. All I can say is WOW, you have some fantastic birds.

Reti


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Went out the other day, and a little yellow fuzzy head was peaking out at me ! Zus Maxx and Bont 509 are proud now parents !!


Congrats!!! So, which one loft will be the little one's gonna compete in?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Ahhhh, Grandpa Warren. Congrads!!!!!

May her babies fly like the wind but always find home,
Tony


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations Grandpa Warren and proud pigeon parents! Is there an egg #2 due to hatch?

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I kept thinking as I re-read this thread....should be babies by now!

YEEEEE HAAAAW!!!

*CONGRATULATIONS...*

TO THE PROUD PARENTS AND, oh yes, you TOO, Warren!!

PICTURES would be DELIGHTFUL...when you can! Can't wait to see! BTW, how about a pic of PROUD PAPA PIGEON?!

Love and Hugs
Shi and Mr. Squeaks, along with Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations to this royal family, Warren!!! 

May all your dreams for this super family become a reality!

I'd love to see some pics, if it doesn't cause any securities issues.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

1981 said:


> Congrats!!! So, which one loft will be the little one's gonna compete in?


Hello All....and thank you for your best wishes. 

1981, very good question. 

This last couple of years, I have learned the hard way, when working with rare family lines, to secure some future breeding stock "Just in case". This first round only produced one baby, as I suspect the hen did not cover that 1st egg, as well as she should have. If some freak accident should occur, I want to be sure that I have at least one cock and one hen each, from different mates, with this very special pair. I am fostering some of their young, and so when I have a couple tucked away, I might then send some to a One Loft type event. I also have an investor who has reserved one for his breeding colony. So, I have a couple rounds to go before I figure what I might do with this particular pair.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Hello All....and thank you for your best wishes.
> 
> 1981, very good question.
> 
> This last couple of years, I have learned the hard way, when working with rare family lines, to secure some future breeding stock "Just in case". This first round only produced one baby, as I suspect the hen did not cover that 1st egg, as well as she should have. If some freak accident should occur, I want to be sure that I have at least one cock and one hen each, from different mates, with this very special pair. I am fostering some of their young, and so when I have a couple tucked away, I might then send some to a One Loft type event. I also have an investor who has reserved one for his breeding colony. So, I have a couple rounds to go before I figure what I might do with this particular pair.



I will be looking forward to seeing how they do. keep us updated.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*2010 AU 218 SFL USA First Time on World Stage !!*

It is a beautiful sun shiny day today, so I thought I would take some pictures of the 1st offspring for 2010 of Bont 509 and Zus Maxx. As you can see, he is spunky, robust, and appears in excellent health !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suD7rb2Nsdw


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

He's adorable!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Love the white flights and white toe nails. He sure does act spunky and protective.

Can't wait to see what the royal offspring looks like in a week or two.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

He is just wonderful--a real winner--I can tell...c.hert


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I like that cocky attitude!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely baby, Warren! I'm sure glad someone got you that video camera! Keep those videos and photos coming!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree! He will be a BEAUTIFUL PIJ and is as just a baby!

I can tell he's been eating well! 

Sure look forward to his "growin'" pictures, Warren!!

Thanks so much for posting for us!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

bbcdon said:


> I like that cocky attitude!



Hey ! I do also !! I have the feeling he will accept nothing less then the top perch, just like his ole man ! 

Of course my wife Karen say's that I display that cocky attitude also...and it get's me in trouble all the time......

Fortunately, I apparently am also very adorable....according to her....so she is gonna keep me around !


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Just in case there might be a reader or two that might be interested in the development of the 1st generation from the pairing of two Ludo Claessen Orginals. I am posting the 2nd video of 2010 AU 218 SFL USA, which hatched on January 12th. 

As you can now plainly see, there is gonna be a lot of splash in this baby. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gug4Odv86uo


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Great looking youngster!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

oh that babys looking good with all that white  flashy and full of flava flave  its going to be a stunning bird when it is fully fleged


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a gorgeous baby, Warren! Please do keep up with the pics/video .. can't wait to see what it looks like when grown.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a feisty little beauty.

I'll be look ...ing forward to updates.

Mommy looks quite busy with her new nest duties.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Where did that bird get all its whites from?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Where did that bird get all its whites from?


There are a number of "Witpen's" and "Bont's" on both sides of the pedigree. This bird's Sire is a pied white flight, like his Grand Dam on the Sire's side. This bird's Grand Sire on his Dam's side has a number of white flights also, see photo here of Grand Sire Witpen 500. Several generations back, there was also a bird NL-97-9779802 "Golden White" on the maternal side of the Dam's family, which may explain this bird's generous endowment of white feathering.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I heard ludos are sprint, tailwind birds. Cant handle the humidity of the midwest?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

SouthTown Racers said:


> I heard ludos are sprint, tailwind birds. Cant handle the humidity of the midwest?


 I would not have any idea, I am pretty certain it is a fact, that Ludo Claessen did all his racing in Holland. So there has never been any Ludo's racing in the midwest. So I don't know how anyone could draw any conclusions, one way or another.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Fortunately, I apparently am also very adorable....according to her.


Warren, I am concerned with your wife's eye sight, please get her in to see a doctor ASAP.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

whitesnmore said:


> Warren, I am concerned with your wife's eye sight, please get her in to see a doctor ASAP.


And ruin everything !?  Not a chance !!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Good luck with that beautiful baby!!


----------

